# 3D film programs



## GSquadron (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi!
I want to start learning a bit of 3D animation as it is really needed for someone who
stays in front of the PC like 8 hours a day and is terrified if he doesnt know everything from computers! 
So i am going to ask which programs are the best for 3D film.
I understand some really basics, like creating the polygons and adding a skeleton bone.
Though i mean which program will do all the work?
I guess 3DS Max though i have heard some use Maya which seems greatly heavy.
I just want to make a short film for fun to understand the technology and learn more.
Anyone has any experience?


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 11, 2012)

Blender, which is Free and Open Source (GPL license, IIRC). 

BTW, animated videos are not always a good idea for complex information transfer (from a learners' perspective) because the brain has a lot  to process in a short time. Text accompanied by some pictures here and there will be less work for you and may be better for that aquintance too.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 11, 2012)

Valve just put out the "*Source Filmmaker*". That is if you just want to make a movie.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 11, 2012)

I already have very little experience on 3ds max so i guess i would go on with it.
Wouldn't it be the industries standard?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 10, 2012)

Can't believe no one has said cinema 4D yet!


----------

